# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Volvo Trucks, Volvo Group, Gothenburg, Sweden

## Airicist

Volvo Group

Website - volvotrucks.com

youtube.com/VolvoTrucks

facebook.com/VolvoTrucks

twitter.com/VolvoTrucks

linkedin.com/company/volvo-trucks

instagram.com/volvotrucks

Volvo Trucks on Wikipedia

President - Roger Alm

Director - Autonomous Solutions at Volvo Trucks - Sasko Cuklev

Projects:

ROAR (Robot-based Autonomous Refuse handling) project




> Total Solution Provider
> Volvo Trucks is the second-largest heavy-duty truck brand in the world; more than 95% of the trucks we build are in the heavy weight class above 16 tonnes. Our trucks are sold and serviced in more than 140 countries all over the world.
> 
> The company's retail strategy is based on customer orientation and is supported by over 2300 dealerships and workshops. The trucks are the core products in our total offer, which also includes aftermarket, service and extended offers.
> 
> Volvo Trucks has a production structure based on global presence. We have eight wholly-owned assembly plants and nine factories owned by local interests. About 95% of the company's production capacity is located in Sweden, Belgium, Brazil and the USA.
> 
> Throughout our production apparatus and our entire organisation we focus on our core values: Quality, Safety and Care for the Environment. With 17,000 dedicated employees, Volvo Trucks strives to have satisfied customers and to be an attractive employer.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks - Demonstration of the unique technology Volvo Dynamic Steering

Published on Nov 13, 2013




> The all new Volvo Dynamic System is an absolute dream for the truck driver, both driving forward and in reverse. Meet Jan-Inge Svensson, the engineer behind the groundbreaking innovation, and find out about the features that makes the steering so much easier, safer and precise. 
> 
> Don't miss the action hero Jean-Claude Van Damme in his world-first split between two Volvo FH trucks, all made possible by the Volvo Dynamic Steering system.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks - The Epic Split feat. Van Damme (Live Test 6)

Published on Nov 13, 2013




> Watch Jean-Claude Van Damme carry out his famous split between two reversing trucks. Never done before, JCVD says it's the most epic of splits -- what do you think? Please share & comment! 
> 
> This live test was set up to demonstrate the precision and directional stability of Volvo Dynamic Steering -- a world first technology that makes the new Volvo FM easier to drive.

----------


## Airicist

Greetings from Chuck (The epic christmas split)

Published on Dec 18, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks - New technology prevents accidents by making trucks “more human” 

 Published on Oct 6, 2014




> Volvo Trucks has developed new technology that can do a 360 degree scan of its surroundings and suggest actions to avoid incidents. The technology is developed specifically to protect vulnerable road users like pedestrians and cyclists.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks - Robot driven trucks tests active safety systems - Trucks Anatomy

Published on Oct 28, 2015




> In this episode of Trucks Anatomy we visit the Asta Zero test facility where Volvo Trucks test their collision warning with emergency brake system with the help of robot driven trucks. Accurate test results are key to developing better active safety systems. Using robots instead of human drivers leads to better precision and repeatability.
> 
> “Advanced safety systems, require advanced test methods”, says Anna Wrige Berling, Project Manager, Vehicle Dynamics & Active Safety at Volvo Group Trucks Technology.
> 
> Volvo Trucks’ collision warning with emergency brake system is already standard in all Volvo FH models. By November 2015 this system will be a legal requirement on all new trucks in Europe.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks - Look Who’s Driving feat. 4-year-old Sophie (Live Test)

Published on Dec 3, 2015




> A full-size truck. A little girl with a remote control. A gravel pit filled with obstacles. Is our toughest truck tough enough to survive Sophie? Find out, share and comment.
> 
> This live test was set up to demonstrate the sturdiness and mobility of the Volvo FMX. A unique cage construction, cast-iron front plus corners and skidplate of high-grade steel make this a very tough truck indeed. And thanks to Automatic Traction Control – a revolutionary new feature that automatically engages the front axle when you need it – you won’t get stuck.

----------


## Airicist

The world's first self-driving truck in an underground mine

Published on Sep 7, 2016




> Volvo’s fully autonomous truck is the first in the world to be tested in operations deep underground in the Kristineberg Mine. The self-driving truck is part of a development project aimed at improving the transport flow and safety in the mine. The truck will cover a distance of 7 kilometres, reaching 1,320 metres underground in the narrow mine tunnels.
> “This is the world’s first fully self-driving truck to operate under such tough conditions. It is a true challenge to ensure that everything works meticulously more than 1300 metres underground,” says Torbj?rn Holmstr?m, member of the Volvo Group Executive Board and Volvo Group Chief Technology Officer.
> Volvo Group is now releasing a film showing the opportunities that open up with autonomous trucks. The film was recorded in harsh operating conditions in the Kristineberg Mine 100 kilometres from Arvidsjaur in northern Sweden. Torbj?rn Holmstr?m, who takes part in the film, wants to show how safe the truck is. He didn’t hesitate to stand in the middle of the mine gallery as the truck approached him. 
> “No matter what type of vehicle we develop, safety is always our primary concern and this also applies to self-driving vehicles. I was convinced the truck would stop but naturally I felt a knot in my stomach until the truck applied its brakes!” 
> The entirely self-driving truck that takes the lead role in the film is a specially equipped Volvo FMX. Using various sensors, it continuously monitors its surroundings and avoids both fixed and moving obstacles. At the same time, an on-board transport system gathers data to optimize and coordinate the route and fuel consumption. The truck is part of a development project and is being tested in real-life operation for the very first time.


"Self-driving Trucks Face Regulatory, Technical Hurdles"

by Chris O'Brien
December 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

volvotrucks.com/en-en/about-us/automation.html

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 19, 2017




> We believe that platooning offers major advantages, mainly for our customers, but also for society in the form of fuel savings, reduced emissions and enhanced transportation efficiency.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks - The world's first self-driving truck in an underground mine

Published on Jun 19, 2017




> Our fully autonomous truck is the first in the world to be tested in operations deep underground in the Kristineberg Mine. The self-driving truck is part of a development project aimed at improving the transport flow and safety in the mine. The truck will cover a distance of 7 kilometres, reaching 1,320 metres underground in the narrow mine tunnels

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks - Demonstration of autonomous refuse truck

Published on Sep 13, 2017




> Together with Swedish waste management company Renova, Volvo Trucks is currently testing and researching how automated vehicles can contribute to safer, more efficient refuse handling and create a better working environment for drivers. The refuse truck Volvo Trucks is now testing continuously monitors its surroundings and immediately stops if an obstacle suddenly appears on the road. 
> 
> At the first stop with the automated system activated, the driver climbs out of the cab, goes to the rear of the truck, brings out the wheelie-bin and empties it exactly the way the job is done today by operating the relevant controls. When the operation is completed, the truck automatically reverses to the next bin upon receiving the driver’s command. The driver walks the very same route that the truck takes and thus always has full view of what’s happening in the direction of travel.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks - Automation – Driving into the future

Published on Feb 22, 2018




> Automation will revolutionize the transport industry – it will improve productivity, lower fuel consumption, and optimize traffic management and route planning among other things. For drivers it will increase safety, improve working conditions and in many cases introduce new ways of working. Automation is not about killing jobs – there will still be a need for skilled drivers in the future.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks - Introducing Volvo Connect - a new digital interface for your business

Published on Jun 26, 2018




> With the launch of Volvo Connect – a single interface for digital services and functions– Volvo Trucks hopes to enable smoother and more efficient transport operations. By gathering all trucks and other assets as well as Volvo and partner services in one place, the new platform will make it even easier for customers to access the full benefits of digitalisation and connectivity.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks – Introducing Vera, the future of autonomous transport

Published on Sep 12, 2018




> Vera is an autonomous vehicle that forms part of a larger system. It has the potential to optimise transport in highly-repetitive, short distance flows with large volumes of goods, such as ports, factory areas and logistical mega centres, where it offers better delivery precision and flexibility. 
> 
> The sophisticated technology enables round-the-clock operations, while the electric drivelines means a significant reduction in CO2 emissions and noise levels. A cloud-based service connects each vehicle to a transport control centre, which continuously monitors and optimises the logistics flow. 
> 
> In the near future, Vera will be further developed by Volvo Trucks together with selected customers in prioritised applications.


volvotrucks.com/vera

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Vera Electric autonomous truck

Published on Oct 12, 2018




> Vera is an autonomous vehicle that forms part of a larger system. It has the potential to optimise transport in highly-repetitive, short distance flows with large volumes of goods, such as ports, factory areas and logistical mega centres, where it offers better delivery precision and flexibility. 
> 
> The sophisticated technology enables round-the-clock operations, while the electric drivelines means a significant reduction in CO2 emissions and noise levels. A cloud-based service connects each vehicle to a transport control centre, which continuously monitors and optimises the logistics flow. 
> 
> In the near future, Vera will be further developed by Volvo Trucks together with selected customers in prioritised applications.
> 
> Combining automation, connectivity and electromobility open up for completely new possibilities to meet many of the challenges faced by our industry. In the development of Vera, Volvo Trucks has used its strengths in each of these three technological areas.
> 
> “We can see a boom in e-commerce, as well as overall global consumption and it shows no signs of slowing down,” says Mikael Karlsson, Vice President Autonomous Solutions. “The industry needs to find new ways to meet the increased demand on transports in an efficient and sustainable way. Therefore, new solutions need to be developed to complement what’s available today.”
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks - Our first commercial autonomous transport solution

Published on Nov 20, 2018




> In a landmark agreement between Volvo Trucks and Norwegian mining company Brønnøy Kalk AS, six autonomous Volvo FH trucks will transport limestone over a five-kilometre stretch in a mine. Tests of this solution have been carried out successfully and will continue throughout 2018 to become fully operational by the end of 2019.
> 
> The deal represents Volvo Trucks’ first commercial autonomous transport solution that will run in a real operation. It is a new solution whereby the customer buys a transport service where Volvo Trucks takes full responsibility for the delivery of the limestone to the crusher.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks - Volvo Trucks provides autonomous limestone transport in Norway

Published on Nov 20, 2018




> For the first time, Volvo Trucks has made a commercial deal to deliver an autonomous transport solution. The assignment takes place in Norwegian limestone mine Brønnøy Kalk AS and will consist of six autonomous Volvo FH trucks transporting limestone on a five-kilometre stretch.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks – Autonomous talks – Why use pilot projects to develop technology?

Published on Jun 4, 2019




> Mikael Karlsson and Sasko Cuklev from Volvo Trucks Autonomous Solutions, answer questions on how they work with autonomous solutions and what they’ve learnt from working on pilot projects.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks – Autonomous talks – What´s next for Vera?

Published on Jun 7, 2019




> Mikael Karlsson and Sasko Cuklev from Volvo Trucks answer questions on the next steps in the development of autonomous solutions, including how their team is putting the technology to work and what the customer response has been to Vera.
> 
> Vera is an autonomous vehicle that forms part of a larger system. It has the potential to optimise transport in highly repetitive, short distance flows with large volumes of goods, for example in ports, factory areas and logistic mega centres, where it can offer better delivery precision and flexibility.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks - Autonomous vehicle Vera’s first assignment

Published on Jun 12, 2019




> As a result of a new collaboration, Volvo Trucks’ autonomous, electric and connected vehicle Vera will form part of an integrated solution to transport goods from a DFDS logistics centre to a port terminal in Gothenburg, Sweden.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Trucks - Running footage of autonomous vehicle Vera on public roads and in a port terminal

Published on Jun 13, 2019




> Autonomous, electric and connected vehicle Vera will form part of a new assignment transporting goods in repetitive flows, partly on public roads, from a DFDS logistics centre to a port terminal in Gothenburg.

----------

